# York show



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

I know it's very late, but because of a change in work, we can now attend for a night. 
My question is, can you just turn up to camp for a night, or do you need pre-booked tickets? 
I don't mind where we are pitched.

Jason.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I have never pre booked, you save a couple of quid if you pre pay. just turn up and there are 2 queues 1 for pre booked and 1 for pay on entry.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Ok, thanks for that.


----------

